#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  TOPO : Πρόσθετο AutoCAD για εργασία σχεδίου Τοπογραφικών Μελετών

## dhmlaz

γεια χαρά .το εγκατέστησα σε autocad 2014 64bit και δεν τρέχει......

----------


## dimitriosm

> γεια χαρά .το εγκατέστησα σε autocad 2014 64bit και δεν τρέχει......


Γειά χαρά,

Όταν λες ότι το εγκατέστησες εννοείς ότι έκανες αποσυμπίεση στο zip και έβαλες το Topo_Launcher.exe μέσα στο φάκελο της εγκατάστασης του AutoCAD 2014 (μέσα στο φάκελο που θα βρεις το _acad.exe_, ώστε να μπορεί να το δει);

Όταν το έτρεξες, ήταν ενεργό το κουμπί εγκατάστασης;

Έκανε την εγκατάσταση αυτόματα ή χρειάστηκε δικαιώματα administrator από τα Windows;

*Επισημάνω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει σε καμία έκδοση AutoCAD 2010 και έπειτα, αν δεν εγκαταστήσετε χειροκίνητα το VBA Enabler για την έκδοση του AutoCAD που έχετε, η οποία διατεθείτε δωρεάν εδώ: AutoCAD Autodesk VBA Module.*

Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## giorgaros

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα και συγχαρητήρια στον δημιουργό του προγράμματος .

Σε Windows XP Pro SP3 και Autocad 2007 (με πλήρη εγκατάσταση) , εμφάνισε το μήνυμα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα .

Κάποια ιδέα ;

----------


## dimitriosm

> Καλημέρα στην ομάδα και συγχαρητήρια στον δημιουργό του προγράμματος .
> 
> Σε Windows XP Pro SP3 και Autocad 2007 (με πλήρη εγκατάσταση) , εμφάνισε το μήνυμα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα .
> 
> Κάποια ιδέα ;


Καλησπέρα,

Το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι μόνο ο downloader-installer και το μήνυμα δείχνει ότι κράσαρε κατά την εγγραφή στο Program Files.

Δοκίμασε να το κλείσεις και να το ξανατρέξει με δικαιώματα διαχειριστή.

Αν πάλι δεν λειτουργεί μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το zip (από εδώ) και να κάνεις την εγκατάσταση χειροκίνητα. 
Οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση (Manual installation) θα βρεις στο Help.html αρχείο μέσα στο zip ή στο online manual ή στην ιστοσελίδα του προγράμματος Topo.

----------


## giorgaros

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου συνάδελφε .

Θα το δοκιμάσω και αν υπάρχει θέμα θα επανέλθω με ερωτήσεις .

Καλό μεσημέρι .

----------


## ggirvas

Καλησπέρα! Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το Lispaki σου. Θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις, όπως βέβαια και κάποιο δείγμα από τα παραγόμενα σχέδια διατομών και μηκοτομών τα οποία δε φαίνονται εδώ. Κατά τη δημιουργία του τριγωνικού δικτύου υπάρχει δυνατότητα παράλειψης κάποιας περιοχής? υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δήλωσης γραμμής απότομης αλλαγής κλίσης ώστε να ληφθεί υπόψει? Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ογκομέτρησης? Αν ναι, υπάρχει δυνατότητα σταδιακών ογκομετρήσεων συκρίνοντας διαφορετικά επίπεδα εκσκαφής? Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω το χρόνο δοκιμάσω το demo σου. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε και τηλεφωνικά.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να λειτουργήσει σε δυο υπολογιστές, γραφείο και σπίτι (autocad 2010 32bit kai se autocad 2014 64bit). Αν θες φτιάξε τα Link για τα vba modules kai πρόσθεσε και για το 2014 64b. Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## dimitriosm

> Καλησπέρα! Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το Lispaki σου. Θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις, όπως βέβαια και κάποιο δείγμα από τα παραγόμενα σχέδια διατομών και μηκοτομών τα οποία δε φαίνονται εδώ. Κατά τη δημιουργία του τριγωνικού δικτύου υπάρχει δυνατότητα παράλειψης κάποιας περιοχής? υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δήλωσης γραμμής απότομης αλλαγής κλίσης ώστε να ληφθεί υπόψει? Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ογκομέτρησης? Αν ναι, υπάρχει δυνατότητα σταδιακών ογκομετρήσεων συκρίνοντας διαφορετικά επίπεδα εκσκαφής? Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω το χρόνο δοκιμάσω το demo σου. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε και τηλεφωνικά.
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να λειτουργήσει σε δυο υπολογιστές, γραφείο και σπίτι (autocad 2010 32bit kai se autocad 2014 64bit). Αν θες φτιάξε τα Link για τα vba modules kai πρόσθεσε και για το 2014 64b. Καλό βράδυ.



Καλή σας μέρα,

1) Για τη δημιουργία του τριγωνομετρικού δικτύου επιλέγεις όποια υψομετρικά σημεία σε ενδιαφέρει να συμμετέχουν στο μοντέλο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις και τμηματικά αν θέλεις, δουλεύοντας με layers ή όπως είναι κανείς εξοικειωμένος με το περιβάλλον του AutoCAD.
2) Μετά την παραγωγή του τριγωνομετρικού δικτύου, κατά την οποία η επιλογή των πλευρών κάθε τριγώνου γίνεται με κριτήριο την πλησιέστερη απόσταση από τα γειτονικά του. σε αυτή τη φάση δίνεται η δυνατότητα να επέμβει ο χρήστης στη διαμόρφωση των τριγώνων με μια απλή, αναστρέψιμη και γρήγορη εντολή ώστε να αποδώσει σωστά πόδια, φρύδια, σημεία μεγάλης μεταβολής της κλίσης και πιθανών ατελειών κατά την υψομετρική αποτύπωση. Κάθε αντικείμενο (τρίγωνο, ισοϋψής κλπ) είναι απλό αντικείμενο του AutoCAD (3dface, line κλπ) με αποτέλεσμα η εντολή αυτή να είναι εφαρμόσιμη και κατόπιν της παραγωγής των ισοϋψών, ώστε να υπάρχει πάντα δυνατότητα επέμβασης του χρήστη για την πιστότερη απόδοση της αποτύπωσης.
3) Δυνατότητα ογκομέτρησης δεν υπάρχει ακόμα. Είναι όμως στους στόχους μελλοντικής ανάπτυξης.
4) Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα λήψεις μόνιμης άδειας χρήσης, αν δεν προηγηθεί η δοκιμαστική περίοδος, ώστε να επαληθευτούν οι προσδοκίες του χρήστη ως προς το πρόγραμμα και το περιβάλλον εγκατάστασης.

Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με προσωπικά μηνύματα για διευκρινίσεις.

----------


## geoparad71

θελω να το αγορασω πως μπορω .

----------


## Xάρης

Στείλε του ένα πμ για να τον ενημερώσεις.

----------


## dimitriosm

> θελω να το αγορασω πως μπορω .


Καλημέρα,

Κάθε χρήστης έχει δικαίωμα δωρεάν δοκιμής για 1 μήνα.

Απλώς εγκατέστησε το και όταν ζητήσει την άδεια χρήσης επέλεξε το αίτημα για άδεια δοκιμαστικής περιόδου.

----------


## dimitriosm

H Autodesk έχει αφαιρέσει από την ιστοσελίδα της τα VBA Module Installer για τις εκδόσεις AutoCAD 2010 έως και AutoCAD 2013 υποχρεώνοντας όλους τους παλαιούς χρήστες σε "αναβάθμιση".

Όλες τις εκδόσεις του VBA θα τις βρείτε εδώ: http://visiblevisual.com/jupgrade/in...ad-vba-enabler

----------

Xάρης

----------


## ΜΕΝΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

Καλημέρα.
Εκανα unzip στο C:\topo (εκεί δεν υπάρχει το αρχειο Topo_Launcher.exe)
από τα υπάρχοντα αρχεία έτρεξα το TopoPalette.exe και το LSP2DVBfix.exe
ετρεξα την διευθυνση γιά το το VBA Enabler γιά AutoCAD 2013 64bit. Κατέβασε
κάποια αρχεία. Μετά από αυτά για 3-4 ημέρες έβγαζε κάποιο μήνυμα για το  VBA 
και μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες μήπως το καταφέρω χειρτοτέρεψε η λειτουργεία του 
AutoCAD και ποιά δεν λειτουγεί. Τώρα πάω γιά νέα εγκατάσταση του Autocad. τι γίνεται; 
θα ήθελα να πάρω το πρόγραμμα αλλά αν δεν είναι τοσο δύσκολο θα τα παρατήσω.

----------


## izogas

καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν δουλεύει σε Αutocad 2018

----------

